# Swift Factory Tour Next Thursday - Spaces Left



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Dear All,

We have got 8 spaces left on the Motorhome Factory Tour day next Thursday if any one would like to join us, this will be on a first come first served basis.

If anyone is interested or if need would like any further details please call 01482 875740 & ask for me (Lynsey) or please send me a PM.

Regards, Lynsey


----------

